# Leather Pouches for Ammo?



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Are there any companies that make well made leather pouches for carrying slingshot ammo? Something that can hold at least twenty .50 cal bearings or lead balls.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

https://hellaslingshots.com/products/black-ammo-pouch

I found this one. Looks good.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

As a person who has made many pouches from soft and hard leather I would suggest checking out ebay for kangaroo scrotums. Sounds weird but they are really tough. Simply fashion a lanyard, thread it through holes around the top and that's it.

Keep in mind, whichever way you go to consider using soft leather. A soft leather pouch is quiet but a hard leather pouch tends to be very noisy.

winnie


----------



## bottomcoon (Oct 2, 2017)

K Williams said:


> Are there any companies that make well made leather pouches for carrying slingshot ammo? Something that can hold at least twenty .50 cal bearings or lead balls.


Google up "track of the wolf. Com". Under search type in ball bags. They sell several well made leather bags. Good luck, bottomcoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

bottomcoon said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any companies that make well made leather pouches for carrying slingshot ammo? Something that can hold at least twenty .50 cal bearings or lead balls.
> ...


Awesome. Thanks.


----------

